# Neues Slayer am Horizont?



## Ben-HD (8. Januar 2022)

Vielleicht habt ihr auch den post auf Pinkbike gesehen, bei dem ein neues Alu high pivot ohne Markenbezeichnung und mit anonymem Fahrer gezeigt wurde. Wenn man sich durch die Kommentarsektion wühlt, dann kommt relativ eindeutig heraus, dass es ein Prototyp des neuen Slayers sein soll. 

Hier die Bilder:


----------



## Ben-HD (11. Januar 2022)

Hier eine Rückmeldung von RM, die eigentlich nichts sagt und dennoch auch Türen offen lässt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (14. September 2022)

Interessiert dich vielleicht 








						Spotted: A New Rocky Mountain Slayer for 2023? - Pinkbike
					

This Slayer looks to be well past the prototype stage.




					m.pinkbike.com


----------



## Ben-HD (14. September 2022)

Ja, tuts, aber finde es auf den ersten Blick etwas ernüchternd. Nur wegen Kofferraum würde ich mein 2020 nicht ersetzen. Da müsste schon mehr passieren. Vor allem weil auch die generelle Optik gleich zu sein scheint.


----------

